# Halbleiterrelais verursacht Probleme



## DerMatze (4 April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe an einer Steuerung (Solaranlage) ein Relaisausgang. 
Die Steuerung kann über diesen Ausgang die Drehzahl der angeschlossenen  Pumpe steuern. Also ist dieses Relais - lt. Betriebsanleitung - ein  Halbleiterrelais.
Die Drehzahlregelung wird nicht verwendet und ist deaktiv, das Halbleiterrelais schaltet also nur ein & aus (230V max 16A).
Das Halbleiterrelais benötigt eine Mindestlast (Verbraucher) von 20W.  Werden die 20W nicht erreicht soll ein 4,7nF Kondensator parallel zum  Verbraucher, also dem Hilfsrelais, geschaltet werden - lt.  Betriebsanleitung.

Istzustand:
Schließerkontakt Halbleiterrelais (230V AC) --> A1 des Hilfsrelais   --> Schließerkontakt des Hilfsrelais (24V DC) --> übergordete   Steuerung 

Das habe ich alles so verschaltet , nur stehen bei abgschaltetem  Halbleiterrelais immernoch ca. 50V AC am A1 des Hilfsrelais an und es  bleibt angezogen. Die Relaisspule des Hilfsrelais hat nun keine 20W,  darum wurde der Kondensator dazu geschaltet der anscheinend keine  Abhilfe bringt?

Nun ist die Frage was ich sinnvoll zu verschalten muss, damit das  Hilfrelais sicher abschaltet und die 50V irgendwie "unterdrückt" werden?
Danke.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 April 2013)

Hallo Matze,

was passiert denn, wenn du im abgeschaltetem Zustand das noch angezogene Relais vom Ausgang kurzzeitig trennst. Zieht es dann wieder an oder bleibt es abgefallen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## DerMatze (4 April 2013)

hmm, das habe ich noch nicht versucht. Aber wenn an dem Halbleiterrelais nichts angeschlossen ist und es mal angezogen war, bleiben im aus Zusatnd knapp 50V über...


----------



## DerMatze (4 April 2013)

hmm, das habe ich noch nicht versucht. Aber wenn an dem Halbleiterrelais nichts angeschlossen ist und es mal angezogen war, bleiben im aus Zustand knapp 50V über...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 April 2013)

Die Halteleistung ist sehr viel niedriger als die Anzugsleistung. Daher könnte es sein dass das Relais nicht wieder anzieht wenn die Ansteuerung einmal kurzzeitig unterbrochen war. Mein Gedanke geht dahin, mit einem zweiten Relais über deine übergeordnete Steuerung, den Steuerzweig des ersten Relais in regelmäßigen Abständen zu unterbrechen. Das ist zwar nicht schön, aber immer noch besser als bei einer Solaranlage nur für ein Signal 20W zu verbraten.

Kann man das Handbuch irgendwo herunterlagen?


----------



## DerMatze (4 April 2013)

gut, das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Finde ich aber etwas unelegant. Was hälts du von einem RC Glied oder sowas? den C hätte ich ja, wie groß müsste dann der Widerstand sein?  Ich muss mal im Datenblatt des Hilfsrelais nachsehen wie groß die Haltespannung / Leistung ist


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 April 2013)

Ich weiß dass es z.Bsp. von Finder Zusatzmodule gibt, die man auf den Relaissockel stecken kann. Diese verhindern bei AC und langen Kabeln das Nichtabfallen aufgrund der Kapazität des Kabels. Ich habe mir jedoch noch nicht die Mühe gemacht nachzusehen, was dahinter steckt.


----------



## DerMatze (4 April 2013)

ich habe eben mal nachgesehen, es ist ein Phoenix Contact Relais, welches ich als Hilfsrelais verwende (ebenfalls ein Halbleiterrelais 2961118 ) im Datenblatt steht:
*Kontaktseite*










KontaktausführungEinfachkontakt, 1 WechslerKontaktmaterialAgSnOSchaltspannung maximal250 V AC/DCSchaltspannung minimal5 V (bei 100 mA)Einschaltstrom maximal(auf Anfrage)Schaltstrom minimal10 mA (bei 12 V)Grenzdauerstrom6 AAbschaltleistung (ohmsche Last) maximal140 W (bei 24 V DC)20 W (bei 48 V DC)18 W (bei 60 V DC)23 W (bei 110 V DC)40 W (bei 220 V DC)1500 VA (bei 250 V AC)

dann habe ich unter Zubehör weiter gesucht, da gibts ein PLC-BSC-230UC/21/SO46 (2980335) mit einem sogenannten RCZ-Filter.
Das wäre ja schon etwas was ich suche. Mir würden jadie Werte der Bauteile interessieren, dann löt ich mir was...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 April 2013)

Die Kontaktseite deines Relais ist ja eigentlich nicht das Problem. Bei meiner Frage nach dem Handbuch dachte ich an den Ausgang der Solarsteuerung.

Ich habe mal bei Finder nachgesehen. Bei gewöhnlichen Koppelrelais wird eine Rückfallspannung von 0,1 bis 0,2 der Nennspannung angegeben. Es gibt aber auch Relais mit dem Zusatz "AC-Reststromunterdrückung bei längeren
Steuerleitungen" (googeln). Diese sind mit eine Rückfallspannung von 0,3 der Nennspannung angegeben.


----------



## DerMatze (4 April 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Kontaktseite deines Relais ist ja eigentlich nicht das Problem. Bei meiner Frage nach dem Handbuch dachte ich an den Ausgang der Solarsteuerung.


Da steht leider nix näheres drin. 
Nur das bei einer Verwendung von Hilfsrelais der 4,7nF Kondensator parallel zum Verbraucher geschaltet werden muss.
Wenns ganz dumm läuft, muss ich in der Solarsteuerun ein anderes Relais einlöten


----------



## MSB (4 April 2013)

Ich würde sagen, da hast du dir mit weitem Abstand, das schlechteste Relaissystem für sowas ausgesucht.
Der Sockel hat zunächst mal einen Brückengleichrichter im Eingang, mit der dann über eine Schutzbeschaltung 
das Relais versorgt wird, und das gleichzeitig bei extrem geringen Anzugs bzw. Halteströmen. (Das Relais ansich hat 60V DC Nennspannung)

Also mit dem Relais-Typ würde ich sagen das du das vergessen kannst.
Nimm irgend ein "normales" Relais für 230V AC, z.B. von Finder.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## DerMatze (5 April 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, da hast du dir mit weitem Abstand, das schlechteste Relaissystem für sowas ausgesucht.



ist leider im gewissen Sinne vorgegeben, da konnte ich nicht viel aussuchen



MSB schrieb:


> Nimm irgend ein "normales" Relais für 230V AC, z.B. von Finder.



Das habe ich bereits versucht. Ein normale Relais mit einer 230V Spule versucht bei den anliegenden 50V anzuziehen und summt/brummt permanent.


----------



## Wutbürger (5 April 2013)

Wenn dein Relais 20W Mindestlast braucht, kann es dann nicht die kleine Pumpe direkt schalten?

 Notfalls nimmst du halt kein Relais, sondern ein Kleinschütz oder sogar einen etwas größeren „Klopfer“. Desto älter desto besser. Die alten Eimer waren früher noch nicht so empfindlich, und funktionieren über Jahrzehnte...

 Der Wutbürger


----------



## DerMatze (5 April 2013)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Wenn dein Relais 20W Mindestlast braucht, kann es dann nicht die kleine Pumpe direkt schalten?


Das macht es ja im original Zustand, wenn keine übergeordnete Steuerung vorhanden ist. Dann wird die Pumpe direkt an dem Halbleiterrelais angeschlossen, es kann max 16A schalten.



Wutbürger schrieb:


> Notfalls nimmst du halt kein Relais, sondern ein Kleinschütz oder sogar  einen etwas größeren „Klopfer“. Desto älter desto besser. Die alten  Eimer waren früher noch nicht so empfindlich, und funktionieren über  Jahrzehnte...


hmm, so ein alten Klopfer als Koppelrelais für die Weiterverarbeitung an eine übergeordnete Steuerung ist aus Platzgründen nicht möglich. Es gibt noch einige Koppelrelais dieser Art, die aber keine Probleme machen weil sie entweder 230V AC oder 0V AC "bekommen".


----------



## thomass5 (5 April 2013)

Wenn sich dein kleines Relaise im dunkeln fürchtet schalte doch ein 20W Glühobst parallel und schau mal ob es Besserung bringt.

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## DerMatze (5 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Wenn sich dein kleines Relaise im dunkeln fürchtet schalte doch ein 20W Glühobst parallel und schau mal ob es Besserung bringt.



genau dieses Provisorium habe ich gemacht, dann ist alles i.O. 
Aber mir soll im Keller kein Licht aufgehen wenn draußen die Sonne scheint (auch nicht wenns dunkel ist) 
Ich kann doch einen (ohmschen)Widerstand parallel zum Hilfsrelais schalten, der einer Last von 20W entspricht?
Kurzschlussfestigkeit 7 Brandgefahr...???:?:


----------



## thomass5 (5 April 2013)

eventuell gibts Bremswiderstände von FUs in dieser Dimension. Die sollten auf alle Fälle sicher sein. Wie ist das Verhalten, wenn du den Kondensator weglässt oder in der Dimensionierung änderst? Es sollte eigentlich einee Lösung ohne Energieverbratung zu finden sein. Kannst du eventuell mal nen Link zum HB einstellen?

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## DerMatze (5 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Wie ist das Verhalten, wenn du den Kondensator weglässt oder in der Dimensionierung änderst?



das muss ich mal ausprobieren, habe es gleich gemäß Handbuch (S.4) angeklemmt



thomass5 schrieb:


> Es sollte eigentlich einee Lösung ohne Energieverbratung zu  finden sein.


genau das suche ich


----------



## mnuesser (5 April 2013)

Schon mal den Hersteller kontaktiert? Die verbrät ja doch schon einiges an unnötigen Watts.


----------



## DerMatze (5 April 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Schon mal den Hersteller kontaktiert?


da habe ich diese Info bekommen:
 "...bei „normalen“ Relais ist die zusätzliche Last notwendig(..)Wir haben ein Relais im Programm, das ohne zusätzliche Last abschaltet ..."
Das würde mich ca. 50€ kosten.
Aber es muss doch eine günstige, sinnvolle Lösung geben? Die 50€ möchte ich mir wenn möglich sparen.


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2013)

Was spricht dagegen nen normalen Schütz plus Kondensator in einem extra Gehäuse irgendwo hinzudübeln?
Dann koppelt halt dieser zur übergeordneten Steuerung.
Energieverbrauch hält sich damit auch im normalen Niveau.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thomass5 (5 April 2013)

DerMatze schrieb:


> da habe ich diese Info bekommen:
> "...bei „normalen“ Relais ist die zusätzliche Last notwendig(..)Wir haben ein Relais im Programm, das ohne zusätzliche Last abschaltet ..."
> Das würde mich ca. 50€ kosten.
> Aber es muss doch eine günstige, sinnvolle Lösung geben? Die 50€ möchte ich mir wenn möglich sparen.



Fernabsatzgesetz? Wunderding begutachten und schlauer sein ... ? 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerMatze (6 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Fernabsatzgesetz? Wunderding begutachten und schlauer sein ... ?



wasmöchtest du mir damit sagen?


----------



## DerMatze (6 April 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen nen normalen Schütz plus Kondensator in einem extra Gehäuse irgendwo hinzudübeln?
> Dann koppelt halt dieser zur übergeordneten Steuerung.
> Energieverbrauch hält sich damit auch im normalen Niveau.



Eigentlich nichts, ich dachte mir nur es müsste doch mit irgendeiner Beschaltung (RC-Glied / Freilaufdiode /...) umzusetzen sein, dass das Hilfsrelais sicher abschaltet.


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2013)

DerMatze schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts, ich dachte mir nur es müsste doch mit irgendeiner Beschaltung (RC-Glied / Freilaufdiode /...) umzusetzen sein, dass das Hilfsrelais sicher abschaltet.



Tja manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen.

Manchmal ist es halt nervig mit der Elektronik.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Sockenralf (6 April 2013)

Hallo,



DerMatze schrieb:


> wasmöchtest du mir damit sagen?




Bestellen, analysieren und wieder zurückschicken


MfG


----------



## mariob (6 April 2013)

Mal ganz andersrum,
wozu dient das ganze? Wird das Signal nur durchgereicht und schaltet dann trotzdem die Pumpe? Alternativ, übergeordnete Steuerung, warum die Funktionalität nicht mit in diese? Mehr Input bitte.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DerMatze (6 April 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Mal ganz andersrum,
> wozu dient das ganze? Wird das Signal nur durchgereicht und schaltet dann trotzdem die Pumpe? Alternativ, übergeordnete Steuerung, warum die Funktionalität nicht mit in diese? Mehr Input bitte.



Die übergeordnete Steuerung ist eine 315-2DP. 
Diese übernimmt die komplette Heizungssteuerung, die Solaranlage ist nur ein Teil.
Ich  benötige lediglich das Signal von der Solarsteuerung, wenn die Pumpe  laufen soll und wann sie wieder ausgeschaltet werden soll.
Die Gesamtanlage wird über ein KTP600 bedient, Prozessdaten, Betriebsarten, Temperaturen, usw.
Ich benötige das Koppelrelais, welches das Signal von dem (beschissenen)Halbleiterrelais der Solarsteuerung weiter reicht.
Das Halbleiterrelais schaltet 230V


----------



## thomass5 (6 April 2013)

Wiso bildest du die Solarsteuerung nicht in der 315 nach? Und lässt das Teil weg?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerMatze (6 April 2013)

Das könnte die nächste Ausbaustufe, irgendwann mal in weiter Zukunft, sein.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 April 2013)

> Wiso bildest du die Solarsteuerung nicht in der 315 nach? Und lässt das Teil weg?



Das habe ich im Prinzip damals auch gemacht (mit einer Wago). Im Handbuch des zu ersetzenden Solarreglers war dankbarerweise beschrieben was drinnen programmiert war das habe ich dann eben entsprechend nachprogrammiert:


```
PRINCIPLE OF OPERATION
3.2.1 PUMP OPERATION:
In the simplest form the solar system needs two sensors. One is positioned
at the collector (manifold) usually on the roof, which is called the Collector
Sensor . The second is positioned such that it measures the temperature
of the water returning to the collector, after the system has extracted the heat
from it. This is called the Return Sensor .
Two conditions must be satisfied before the pump will run:
1 As the sun shines on the collector, the collector sensor picks up the rise
in temperature, while the return sensor remains at the existing
temperature. The difference between these two temperatures is referred to
as Delta T ( ). For example, when is set to 4, the collector temperature
must rise at least 4°C above the return temperature before the pump
will operate, but only when condition 2 is also satisfied.
2 The collector temperature must be above the minimum collector
temperature set point TC (for example 40°C), before the pump will operate to
optimise the use of the solar collector.
```
 und dann noch der Frostschutz (je nach Kollektortyp kann das entfallen):

```
3.2.3 FROST PROTECTION:
As a safety feature for the protection of your solar heating equipment, the
SMT 100 provides frost protection facilities. If the collector sensor
measures a temperature below –15°C, (–15°C default), it activates the pump
to circulate water through the system. This will prevent freezing, thereby
avoiding permanent damage. The minimum permitted temperature is called
TF. To adjust TF, see section 3.3.7.
3.2.4 STORAGE TANK LIMIT TEMPERATURE:
The SMT 100 has a useful feature to allow maximum temperature from solar
to be limited inside the storage tank (cylinder). The controller can switch off
the circulation pump if the stored temperature reaches TS (90°C default).
This value may be set from 60°C to 90°C, (see section 3.3.7). This value
should NOT be set below 90°C unless for special applications.
NOTE: Stagnation could damage automatic air vent and open pressure relief
valve, if fitted close to the collector.
```


----------



## DerMatze (7 April 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das habe ich im Prinzip damals auch gemacht (mit einer Wago). Im Handbuch des zu ersetzenden Solarreglers war dankbarerweise beschrieben was drinnen programmiert war



Ja all die Funktionen kann ich im Handbuch nachlesen, eigentlich ist es ja nur eine Temperatur Differenz Schaltung. Die Not und Schutzfunktionen für den Kollektor habe ich (noch)nicht benötigt - zumindest ist es mir nicht bekannt dass der Kollelktor >90°C hatte

Wie gesagt, erstmal muss es mit der momentanen Konstellation gehen. Dafür muss das Blöde Hilfsrelais auch bei noch anliegenden 50V ABSCHALTEN!!!! :!:


----------



## thomass5 (7 April 2013)

Möchtest du nur wissen wann die Pumpe an ist oder sie extern Steuern? Wenn du nur wissen möchtest wann sie an ist, 
Häng das Relaise parallel zur Pumpe. 
Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerMatze (7 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Möchtest du nur wissen wann die Pumpe an ist oder sie extern Steuern?



Ja, die Ansteuerung der Pumpe übernimmt die übergeordnete S7 315.


----------



## mariob (7 April 2013)

Also,
wo ist Dein Problem? An Deiner 315 hängt wahrscheinlich kein HL Relais, sowas ist verschleißfrei, warum also nicht Pumpe und Relais parallel? Das meinte ich schon einige Posts früher....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DerMatze (8 April 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Also,
> wo ist Dein Problem? An Deiner 315 hängt wahrscheinlich kein HL Relais, sowas ist verschleißfrei, warum also nicht Pumpe und Relais parallel?



Die Pumpe soll nun über die 315 angesteuert werden und nicht wie es vorher war üner die Solarsteuerung. Von der Solarsteuerung möchte ich lediglich das Signal,wann die Pumpe laufen soll, in die 315 einlesen.
Die Solarsteuerung schickt ein 230V Signal über das integrierte Halbleiterrelais, das Signal muss ich über ein Koppelrelais auf die 315 geben. das funktioniert. Das Problem ist, dass das Halbleiterrelais der Solarsteuerung im abgeschalteten Zustand immernoch ca. 50V AC ausgibt und das Koppelrelais zur 315 schaltet da noch nicht wieder aus...


----------



## mariob (8 April 2013)

Hallo Matze,
wir drehen uns im Kreis.... Also erstens lese ich die Beiträge, auf die ich antworte von Anfang an.  Damit ist das nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage / meinen Hinweis. Wenn Du also möchtest das ich hier nicht antworte, sage das also bitte direkt. Es spart uns beiden Zeit.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## winnman (8 April 2013)

Die 50V werden wahrscheinlich nicht aus der Solarsteuerung kommen.

Nach reiben der Glaskugel:

Du has das Koppelrelais für die 315 in der nähe der 315 verbaut.
Von dort schickst du 230V AC zur Solarsteuerung und über eine 2. ader im selben Kabel wider zum Koppelrelais zurück.
Die beiden Adern im Kabel sind ein Kondensator und die 50V kommen aus der Reihenschaltung 230V -> Kondensator -> Relaisspule.

Test: nimm einen Duspol oder eine andere Last und schalte die mal prallel zur Relaisspule -> Spannung wird deutlich geringer werden und das Relais abfallen.

Lösungen: Relais mit größerer Spulenleistung nehmen oder das Koppelrelais zur Solarsteuerung und die 24V Schleife über ein separates Kabel.


----------



## mariob (8 April 2013)

Nee winman,
das ist schon so korrekt, in der Solarsteuerung steckt ein Triac, der hat eine TSR Beschaltung, da sind die 50V schon im normalen Bereich...

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DerMatze (9 April 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> wir drehen uns im Kreis....



Wenn ich die Pumpe und das Relais parallel schalte, bringt mir das nichts, da die Pumpe dann von der Solarsteuerung geschaltet wird und genau das soll es nicht. Die 315 soll das machen.
Vielleicht habe ich dich da falsch verstanden?


----------



## DerMatze (9 April 2013)

winnman schrieb:


> Die 50V werden wahrscheinlich nicht aus der Solarsteuerung kommen.



Doch, die kommen aus der Solarsteuerung. Und das ist der "Grund allen Übels".


----------



## bimbo (9 April 2013)

Hast Du schon mal daran gedacht, den Kondensator größer zu machen?


----------



## DerMatze (9 April 2013)

bimbo schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal daran gedacht, den Kondensator größer zu machen?


Was für einen soll ich verbauen? 4,7nF lt Beschreibung, aber das reicht ja nicht. 
Kann man das irgendwie, in Bezug auf die geforderten 20W min Last, berechnen?


----------



## thomass5 (9 April 2013)

DerMatze schrieb:


> Was für einen soll ich verbauen? 4,7nF lt Beschreibung, aber das reicht ja nicht.
> Kann man das irgendwie, in Bezug auf die geforderten 20W min Last, berechnen?



Der "Friedrich" wäre da eine gute Quelle. Bist du vom Fach?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2

PS. Ich glaube aber nicht, das das C zum verbraten der Leistung gedacht ist. Weil dafür ist der mitgelieferte zu klein.


----------



## bimbo (9 April 2013)

Jetzt sei halt nicht so knickrig! 



 Bis 1µF würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Aber nimm einen Spannungsfesten, 400V~ mindestens .


----------



## DerMatze (9 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Der "Friedrich" wäre da eine gute Quelle. Bist du vom Fach?


Elektrotechnik - "ja"
Elektronik - "naja"

Ich habe leider nur ein anderes Tabellenbuch, aber dazu müsste sicherlich auch was zu finden sein...


----------



## DerMatze (9 April 2013)

bimbo schrieb:


> Jezt sei halt nicht so knickrig! Du bist doch kein Schwabe! Bis 1µF würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Aber nimm einen Spannungsfesten, 400V~ mindestens (ja, ich habe gelesen, dass  es 230V )50Hz sind. Beim Umklemmen bitte nicht anfassen!



Eine handfeste Berechnung wäre mir lieber 
Aber ich werd mir so ein Teil mal besorgen.


----------



## DerMatze (9 April 2013)

Zur Verdeutlichung wie es vor Ort aussieht hier eine kleine Skizze.
Anhang anzeigen Aufbauskizze.pdf


Also die 50V liegen beim abgeschaltetem Halbleiterrelais an...
und das Phoenix Relais schaltet deswegen nicht mehr ab


----------



## thomass5 (9 April 2013)

Xc=1÷(2*pi*f*C)

Qc= U * I

I = U/Xc



Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius

EDIT: Alles Kapazitiv gemacht.


----------



## DerMatze (9 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Xc=1÷(2*pi*f*C)
> I = U/Xc



Wenn ich mit diesen Formeln handtiere komme auf einen 1,2µF Kondensator um eine "mindest Last von 20W" am Halbleiterelais zu haben.
Errechneter Strom 0,087A, ergibt bei Netzspannung ca 20W mit dem kapazitiven Widerstand.

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler


----------



## thomass5 (9 April 2013)

Ich kam auf das gleiche. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerMatze (9 April 2013)

ok 
dann bestell' ich mir so einen 1,2µF spannungsfesten Kondensator und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## thomass5 (9 April 2013)

... aber ob das im Zusammenspiel mit deinem Rel. den gewünschten Erfolg bringt? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bimbo (10 April 2013)

DerMatze schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit diesen Formeln handtiere komme auf einen 1,2µF Kondensator um eine "mindest Last von 20W" am Halbleiterelais zu haben.
> Errechneter Strom 0,087A, ergibt bei Netzspannung ca 20W mit dem kapazitiven Widerstand.
> 
> Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler



Da hatte ich aber eine handfeste Abweichung von 20% 

Jetzt dürft Ihr (Haarspalter) aber auch nicht vergessen, die Leistung des Relais abzuziehen, sonst gibt es ja am Ende noch eine Überlast von 5%!! :twisted:

Aber Vorsicht!!! Nicht einfach subtrahieren! Wir haben ja ohmsche, induktive und kapazitive Last. Es soll ja genau sein!

Dafür hat der Hersteller auch 4,7nF beigelegt.


----------



## DerMatze (10 April 2013)

bimbo schrieb:


> Dafür hat der Hersteller auch 4,7nF beigelegt.


... was aber nicht funktioniert


----------



## bimbo (11 April 2013)

Richtig! Aber er ist vom funktionierenden Wert mehr als 200nF entfernt.


----------



## DerMatze (11 April 2013)

hmm, warum packen die Hersteller denn sowas mit bei wenn man damit nur Trödel hat?
Ich müsste jedenfalls den bestellten Kondensator (1,5µF +-10%) die Tage erhalten und dann werd ich sehen ob es klappt oder (noch) nicht


----------



## thomass5 (11 April 2013)

bimbo schrieb:


> Richtig! Aber er ist vom funktionierenden Wert mehr als 200nF entfernt.



...dann lass uns doch mal den Weg zum funktionsfähigen sehen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bimbo (11 April 2013)

Ja! Dann bauen wir doch den 1µF oder den "errechneten" 1,200µF mal ein! Restspannung messen und hoffentlich freuen.


----------



## DerMatze (15 April 2013)

bimbo schrieb:


> Restspannung messen und hoffentlich freuen.



So, den 1,5µF Kondensator habe ich verbaut.
Restspannung 0V AC !!!!

Was kann passieren wenn der Kondensator zu groß ist? 
Dann hab ich doch lediglich einen erhöhten kapazitiven Blindwiderstand, der sich eigentlich nicht auswirken dürfte, richtig?


----------



## thomass5 (15 April 2013)

Dann brerechne doch einfach mal den Stromfluss, der durch die kapazitive Komponente entsteht. 

Dann errechne mal wie sich das verhält wenn du C veränderst. 

Somit siehst du was passiert.... und die Blindkomponente nicht als unbedeutend anzusehen ist. 


Da die Eigenschaften deines Rel. nicht bekannt sind lässt sich das gemeinschaftliche Ergebniss schlecht ermitteln. 




Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bimbo (17 April 2013)

Rechnen: Bei 1,5µF komme ich auf 108mA kapazitiv.
Da die Spule mit größtmöglicher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine kapazitiven Anteile hat und Z der Spule offensichtlich höher ist als von *unserem *Kondensator (<20W) ist Worst-Case 45° Phasenwinkel. Das ergibt dann einen Strom von 1,41 (Wurzel 2) mal Blindstrom => 153mA -> 35VA. 


Das dürfte bei einer Minimallast von 20W nun wirklich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## thomass5 (17 April 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, da hast du dir mit weitem Abstand, das schlechteste Relaissystem für sowas ausgesucht.
> Der Sockel hat zunächst mal einen Brückengleichrichter im Eingang, mit der dann über eine Schutzbeschaltung
> das Relais versorgt wird, und das gleichzeitig bei extrem geringen Anzugs bzw. Halteströmen. (Das Relais ansich hat 60V DC Nennspannung)
> 
> ...





> ich habe eben mal nachgesehen, es ist ein Phoenix Contact Relais, welches ich als Hilfsrelais verwende (ebenfalls ein Halbleiterrelais 2961118 ) im Datenblatt steht:
> Kontaktseite
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab keine Ahnung wie sich das Rel. verhält. 


Die Rechenaufgabe der kapazitiven Komponente war auch für den TE bestimmt....



Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## mariob (17 April 2013)

Hallo,
der Kondensator ist für einen Halbleiterausgang jetzt schon grenzwertig, es fehlt der Serienwiderstand, sollte der Ausgang mal ausversehen im Scheitelpunkt der Spannung auf den ungeladenen Kondensator schalten dann ->. Noch ungünstiger wird es wenn er gerade andersrum mit Scheitelspannung geladen ist, in unserem Falle aber unwahrscheinlich.
Wie ich schon andeutete, das ganze ist in meinen Augen Gefrickel, weil:
- Gefährdung des Ausgangs der Steuerung
- unnötiger Energieverbrauch
- es wird ein verschleißfreier Ausgang gegen einen verschleißbehafteten getauscht
- die Lösung im jetzigen Falle deutlich einfacher und betriebssicherer ausfallen kann

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bimbo (22 April 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> - unnötiger Energieverbrauch
> Gruß
> Mario



Energieverbrauch eines Kondensators? 0! Genau!

Hier wär jetzt der Tipp mit dem Tabellenbuch angebracht!


----------



## mariob (22 April 2013)

Hallo,
@bimbo, ist schon richtig, Mathematik tuts auch, und für einen theoretisch idealen Phasenwinkel von 90 Grad ausrechnen. Nur ich schrob nochwas, also erst lesen, denken und dann posten. Der Fehler darf selbst gefunden werden.

Gruß
Mario


----------

